# Glw photos-4 weeks



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute chicks.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Aww.... GWL stands for golden laced wyannadotes, right?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

AlexTS113 said:


> Aww.... GWL stands for golden laced wyannadotes, right?


You got it.  Something I learned on here too.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

So so so jealous! Beauties!


----------



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks. Her name is Lacey. I will post a pic of her sister,too. They are getting sooo big so fast.


----------

